# Hi, I am Benji



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi,
My name is Benji. I suffer from a combination of depersonalization and derealization at the same time. Mine is episodicly. It happens when I do or have done something serious. It flares up when I have a extremely serious discussion, have a break up, and stuff of that nature. I think it is linked to my anxiety. When it comes it lasts for 2-3 hours. I notice it after the incident. I think back towards it and I feel like I am suddenly stuck in a dream not allowed to return to reality. Things in my vision become disorented and seem to change shape. I feel like i am floating outside my body but am in it at the same time. Does anyone else have symptoms like these? It seems to being getting worse the older I become. Email me if you have simular symptoms [email protected]. Thanks.
Benji


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Benji, your symptoms are very much like every one else's here. Have a look through others' stories etc
Hope this site is of some help to you!
G


----------

